# What is hidden? and various creatures



## davholla (May 17, 2021)

Without looking at my flickr page - can anyone see what is hidden here?


EF7A2524Hoverfly by davholla2002, on Flickr


Sphecodes bee 


EF7A2472Wasp by davholla2002, on Flickr

Andrena cineria - the hosts of the above



EF7A2500Beev2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

I think Male Andrena Nigroaenea on my finger, the real size is 8.71 mm, magnification is 1.4


IMG_8559Beev2 by davholla2002, on Flickr



From last October
Millipede from the allotment, The real size is 12.93 mm, magnification is 1.4


MillipedeIMG_5358 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Moth fly, The real size is 3.59 mm, magnification is 2.52



MothflyIMG_5314 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## K9Kirk (May 22, 2021)

Very nice set. It appears to me the sausage is hidden in #3.


----------



## davholla (May 22, 2021)

No it was this


EF7A2549HoverflySpiderv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------

